# Christina Aguilera's Viva Glam Face Chart



## Peaches (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I tried searching but couldn't find anything. 

Im after the makeup she wears in this look.. Thanks girls xx


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 2, 2007)

PM me and I'll send you the face chart.


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_PM me and I'll send you the face chart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dude is there any chance you could for me too??


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I would love it if you could share it with all of us!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd love to see it! Green eyeshadow looks nice on me.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 4, 2007)

As I said, PM me with your email addy and they're yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That includes, anybody who wants them!


----------

